# The State of Directv



## ivoaraujo (Aug 27, 2007)

Can anyone tell me honestly, what is going on with Directv. Alot of negativity is going around about the company.
I've been with Directv for a number of years, and I have had very little problems with their receivers or service. 
One thing that concerns me, though, is that Directv hasn't added any new national HD channels lately, in fact they subtracted one. Yet, cable and Dish continue to add HD channels. 

I've read from other sources about Directv (mostly negative info), but now I'm asking THE ONLY REAL SOURCE for all Directv info.
Can someone let me know?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

More HD is expected early 2010 with the launch of the new satellite. There are choices that a multichannel provider has to make with regard to new HD: put new birds in the sky (or build new cable infrastructure in the case of terrestrial providers) or downrez the current channels to make room for more. DirecTV has chosen the former.


----------



## hobiecatter (Jul 16, 2009)

I have no idea how credible this post is, but this MAY explain the recent inactivity of DirecTV.

eh, nevermind I can't post a URL yet? :nono2:

anyway, look at the thread "Rumor on the Street: Verizon to Make Bid for DirecTV" could that be why?


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Direct TV got a big early lead on cable and dish when D10 launched. Cable,Dish, and others are catching up to Direct TV.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't think that the two are related, but anything's possible. I think that just as in any endeavor, there are peaks and valleys. I completely agree that we're in a valley right now as far as new channel adds and new hardware. I also think that six months from now we may be having a completely different conversation... one where we all agree that DIRECTV carries more channels than the competition and matches the competition feature-for-feature with hardware capabilities.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> More HD is expected early 2010 with the launch of the new satellite. There are choices that a multichannel provider has to make with regard to new HD: put new birds in the sky (or build new cable infrastructure in the case of terrestrial providers) or downrez the current channels to make room for more. DirecTV has chosen the former.


They also chose to have a slew of HD PPV channels when at least a few less would have worked just as well, instead of adding new national HD.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> They also chose to have a slew of HD PPV channels when at least a few less would have worked just as well, instead of adding new national HD.


You're right, they do choose to have a lot of PPV. I choose to subscribe to their service anyway because I know that the HD leapfrog game will continue until all providers have the bandwidth necessary to carry everything.

I think it's an exercise in futility to compare the number of HD channels since providers keep leapfrogging each other every couple of years. If there was a channel that I really wanted that DirecTV didn't carry, I'd switch.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tcusta00 said:


> More HD is expected early 2010 with the launch of the new satellite.


DIRECTV has stated that they are going to launch one HD national channel, ESPNU HD, before any new satellite goes active.

There should be some space available after January 3rd when Sunday Ticket goes dark for the '09-10 season.

It seems likely at this time that any new HD capacity will not come until some time in February at the earliest (assuming a successful December launch and eventual deployment of DIRECTV 12).

The Slimline 3 setup effectively prevents the use of vacated capacity at 110W and 119W.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

harsh said:


> The Slimline 3 setup effectively prevents the use of vacated capacity at 110W and 119W.


...for core programming. It is almost certain that it will be used to mirror the International channels, in preperation for an eventual transition off of Galaxy 3C, which they are leasing space on.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

harsh said:


> DIRECTV has stated that they are going to launch one HD national channel, ESPNU HD, before any new satellite goes active.
> 
> There should be some space available after January 3rd when Sunday Ticket goes dark for the '09-10 season.
> 
> It seems likely at this time that any new HD capacity will not come until some time in February at the earliest (assuming a successful December launch and eventual deployment of DIRECTV 12).


Unless DirecTV has made some further clarification, they have stated nothing about ESPNU-HD other than 1Q 2010. The first quarter goes until March so they could potentially wait until the new satellite launches to light it up.

I think they should have put ESPNU HD up a long time ago, but they have never said a thing other than end of 1Q 2010. Posting something other than that is wishfull thinking and misleading.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Directv has been in shambles every since J. Malone aquired them from NewsCorp. and now with Chase Carey gone D* has fallen to the pits. They need some organizational structure again. AND a new push for HD and NOT sports exclusivity....


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't think that the two are related, but anything's possible. I think that just as in any endeavor, there are peaks and valleys. I completely agree that we're in a valley right now as far as new channel adds and new hardware. I also think that six months from now we may be having a completely different conversation... one where we all agree that DIRECTV carries more channels than the competition and matches the competition feature-for-feature with hardware capabilities.


Does that mean our DVRs will do PIP then too


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Smthkd said:


> Directv has been in shambles every since J. Malone aquired them from NewsCorp. and now with Chase Carey gone D* has fallen to the pits. They need some organizational structure again. AND a new push for HD and NOT sports exclusivity....


Huh? It seems to me that the product they have now is better than it has ever been. Why do you think DIRECTV is in shambles and has fllen to the pits?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> Does that mean our DVRs will do PIP then too


No


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I've been with directv for over 14 years and even i'm thinking of leaving (although probably not until next year) i'm holding on to see what and how their new hd tivo looks and works,i also want to see what kind of deal they'll make me. I STILL have problems with my hr20-700 with screen going black no voice and the dreaded brrrrrp! also i see verizon finally got nba tv and nba league pass,plus iwas told last week by a csr in the protection plan dept. that i was no longer under a commitment,on top of that i pay over $200.00 a month for phone tv and internet,where as i could cut that in half by just switching to fios but i feel loyal to directv being as to how long i've been with them and want to give them a chance to keep me.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

There are many new HD channels scheduled on the new satellite. I think 99% of the folks here will be very pleased.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> They also chose to have a slew of HD PPV channels when at least a few less would have worked just as well, instead of adding new national HD.


From Sixo's tracking thread, I believe all but 5 of those PPV channels are re-purposed from PPV to NFL Sunday ticket each Sunday, so those channels already are spoken for. DIRECTV irritated a lot of customers several years ago when they shut down a couple of MPEG2 HD channels every Sunday for a season to support football, and they don't want to be in that situation again.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> There are many new HD channels scheduled on the new satellite. I think 99% of the folks here will be very pleased.


Satelliteracer, as usual you provide the insight that gives me confidence in DirecTV. You know more than you can say, but what you say is always simple, true, and honest.

Thanks for your ongoing voice of stability.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Smthkd said:


> Directv has been in shambles every since J. Malone aquired them from NewsCorp. and now with Chase Carey gone D* has fallen to the pits. They need some organizational structure again. AND a new push for HD and NOT sports exclusivity....


"In shambles"?

Hardly - not even close.

They have continued to increased their subscriber base, roll our new capabilities, prepare for the launch and activation of the D12 satellite (as well as new HD channels thereafter), test new technologies for future release, and maintain profitability. Dish should be so lucky.

If DirecTV is in shambles, Dish must be ready to fold wiht all of their legal challenges and losses, as well as reduced subscriber base.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

celticpride said:


> *also i see verizon finally got nba tv and nba league pass*


You won't get but 1 to 2 HD games per night.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Satelliteracer said:


> There are many new HD channels scheduled on the new satellite. I think *99%* of the folks here will be very pleased.


99% seems way too high. :eek2:


----------



## profbobo (Jan 22, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> You won't get but 1 to 2 HD games per night.


This is my understanding with NHL CI on FiOS as well. DirecTV appears to provide the RSN HD feeds for some of their sports packages. Is that a correct statement? If I recall, I can tune to the RSN channel or NHL CI channel during a game. On the Verizon forum, someone mentioned FiOS gets their packages from inDemand and doesn't provide as many games in HD.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> 99% seems way too high.


Yeah - there are folks here who wouldn't be pleased if DIRECTV was 100% free.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

I have called in a few times and more than once I have been told there are quite a few channels in the "pipeline" they just need the satelite up and running. I have been told it includes: BBC America, WGN America, MSNBC, ESPNU, both Nor Cal CSN's, a couple of FSN's, and a few more I am sure I forgot. 

On a side note, if anyone watched the 101 special with Dan Patrick and DIY's Man Caves you may have noticed it was all shot in HD! According to Scripps Networks they are finalizing deals to have their shows in HD. So I am guessing down the line that would be another HD channel, seems to me it would replace what HGTV use to be before it became a 24-7 real estate channel.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> There are many new HD channels scheduled on the new satellite. I think 99% of the folks here will be very pleased.


Will my slim line III work with the new sat, or do I need the 5 LNB one?

Just need to know...


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

sum_random_dork said:


> I have been told it includes: BBC America, WGN America, MSNBC, ESPNU, both Nor Cal CSN's, a couple of FSN's, and a few more I am sure I forgot.


I'm not calling the people you talked to liars, I'm just saying I'm not believing them until I am watching those channels in HD....


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> Yeah - there are folks here who wouldn't be please if DIRECTV was 100% free.


Ain't it the truth. 

I'm just going to see where we are in 1Q 2010 after D12 is up there and more HD channels launched...then we'll see what THEN will be the new hangups from the naysayers...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

profbobo said:


> This is my understanding with NHL CI on FiOS as well. DirecTV appears to provide the RSN HD feeds for some of their sports packages. Is that a correct statement? If I recall, I can tune to the RSN channel or NHL CI channel during a game. On the Verizon forum, someone mentioned FiOS gets their packages from inDemand and doesn't provide as many games in HD.


You're correct. It's easier to tune to the RSN's because you can keep your custom channel list much less cluttered with the channels in the 700s. For example, I can watch most of the Lakers games on FSWestHD, Redwings on FSDetroitHD, & Yankees on YESHD. Occasionally, you'll need the channel in the 700s like when NBA-LP picks of KCAL Lakers feed only in SD.


----------



## Brit_in_WV (Sep 11, 2009)

celticpride said:


> I've been with directv for over 14 years and even i'm thinking of leaving (although probably not until next year) i'm holding on to see what and how their new hd tivo looks and works,i also want to see what kind of deal they'll make me. I STILL have problems with my hr20-700 with screen going black no voice and the dreaded brrrrrp! also i see verizon finally got nba tv and nba league pass,plus iwas told last week by a csr in the protection plan dept. that i was no longer under a commitment,on top of that i pay over $200.00 a month for phone tv and internet,where as i could cut that in half by just switching to fios but i feel loyal to directv being as to how long i've been with them and want to give them a chance to keep me.


I too were paying $200 a month for a bundle pkg, phone, internet and DTV so to cut that down i had my land line service turned off and now use my mobile phone for all my calls and got a dry loop connection for my internet. Saved a little over $60.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> Will my slim line III work with the new sat, or do I need the 5 LNB one?
> 
> Just need to know...


The upcoming DIRECTV-12 will work with the SlimLine-3. I suppose all HD receivers will need some type of firmware update primarily for the signal strength meters' various UIs since D12's 16 CONUS beam transponders will operate in the Ka-hi band and at a different Tp. bandwidth than the Spaceways whose spectrum D12 will share at 103.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That shouldn't be an issue. When 103(c) and 99(c) went live, all the receivers were ready well in advance.


----------



## Prince Oz (Jan 15, 2009)

I to like most like the HD and I have been happy with D*. But I got to thinking, those of us that want more HD would be like a needle in a hay stack. I mean, HD is catching on be we are still a minority when it comes to HD. SD is still the king. I would like to see what percent actually have HD to those who still have SD. My SD does not look to bad but is nothing like HD. I am patient and will wait for more HD. D* can do what they want as long as I can still see the games. Hell, I watched TV when there was NO COLOR. I think what we have now is a blessing. Once you get everything you want, you will still want more. As long as I still have a picture, D* can do what they want behind the scene, as long as it does not disrupt my viewing of the TV when I want to watch it. No complaints to D*. Cable sucks though.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That shouldn't be an issue. When 103(c) and 99(c) went live, all the receivers were ready well in advance.


Oh I never expected it to be an "issue," but just stating what I feel is a matter of fact is all.

I am sort of curious though how they will revise the signal level UI category for 103(c) to accommodate the overlapping CONUS transponder numbers for D10 (Tps.# 1-14) and D12 (Tps.# 9-24).

Perhaps have two different screens now labeled "103(c) B-band" with 14 Tp. levels and "103(c) A-band" with 16 levels or some other?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

sum_random_dork said:


> On a side note, if anyone watched the 101 special with Dan Patrick and DIY's Man Caves you may have noticed it was all shot in HD! According to Scripps Networks they are finalizing deals to have their shows in HD. So I am guessing down the line that would be another HD channel, seems to me it would replace what HGTV use to be before it became a 24-7 real estate channel.


Scripps owns both HGTV and DIY. Currently, DIY is SD only while HGTV is available to providers in SD and HD Versions. Hopefully they will start DIY HD soon. Many of the shows already are letterboxed and I think they have been delivered in HD to Scripps for a while now, so hopefully it will be a nice transition. Already, one show at least, Renovation Realities, is on both DIY and HGTV. on HGTV, I am not sure it is true HD, but it looks about 10 times better than on DIY.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

lparsons21 said:


> They also chose to have a slew of HD PPV channels when at least a few less would have worked just as well, instead of adding new national HD.


If you read the thread that Sixto handles, http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=103232, you'll see that just about all of those HD PPV channels are also shared with the needs for part time RSN and subscription sports packages. If you check post http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=103232&page=31 you'll see that 24 channels were needed this past weekend to handle NFL-ST, MLB-EI and HotPass HD channel needs.

Maybe they could have done like Dish and not have the HD bandwidth to handle their RSN needs, just check out the posts from folks always asking where their local RSN baseball game in HD was, all Dish showed was the SD channel.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> Will my slim line III work with the new sat, or do I need the 5 LNB one?
> 
> Just need to know...


Slimline 3 will get all the new non-international package HD. (That's hard to say clearly...) You're good unless you want to pick up the international packages and I have no information about International Package HD, by the way. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

ivoaraujo said:


> Can anyone tell me honestly, what is going on with Directv. Alot of negativity is going around about the company.
> I've been with Directv for a number of years, and I have had very little problems with their receivers or service.
> One thing that concerns me, though, is that Directv hasn't added any new national HD channels lately, in fact they subtracted one. Yet, cable and Dish continue to add HD channels.
> 
> ...


The State of DIRECTV is all 50 states.  (Sorry, I couldn't resist...)

Every time I look, I see bright and cool things coming. DIRECTV has masterfully planned strategy to roll out tons of HD without spending too much in any one quarter or fiscal year. Next calendar year will have another great jump in HD. I know cuz satelliteracer tells us so. 

I see fun things in the future for the HD DVRs, in the programming, and in the creativity of DIRECTV's people.

So, obviously I think things is good. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Prince Oz said:


> I to like most like the HD and I have been happy with D*. But I got to thinking, those of us that want more HD would be like a needle in a hay stack. I mean, HD is catching on be we are still a minority when it comes to HD. SD is still the king. I would like to see what percent actually have HD to those who still have SD. My SD does not look to bad but is nothing like HD. I am patient and will wait for more HD. D* can do what they want as long as I can still see the games. Hell, I watched TV when there was NO COLOR. I think what we have now is a blessing. Once you get everything you want, you will still want more. As long as I still have a picture, D* can do what they want behind the scene, as long as it does not disrupt my viewing of the TV when I want to watch it. No complaints to D*. Cable sucks though.


And lets not forget one other consideration while we clamor for more HD. If a former SD or altogether new channel addition is going to be in HD, please... oh please! NO STRETCH-O-VISION! Keep the original aspect ratio with only native HD programming, up-converted 16:9 (or greater AR), or up-converted 4:3 in a conventional pillar-box).

If a channel plans to do stretch-o-vision like TNT, TBS, A&E, etc. does on a number number of their programs, I'd rather DirecTV didn't bother at all with carrying them and keep it in SD if at all.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

All i need from DirecTV is to add Hallmark Movie Channel to my standard definition package then I will have it all!.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> Oh I never expected it to be an "issue," but just stating what I feel is a matter of fact is all.
> 
> I am sort of curious though how they will revise the signal level UI category for 103(c) to accommodate the overlapping CONUS transponder numbers for D10 (Tps.# 1-14) and D12 (Tps.# 9-24).
> 
> Perhaps have two different screens now labeled "103(c) B-band" with 14 Tp. levels and "103(c) A-band" with 16 levels or some other?


My guess is that the 103C will just renumber those and they will use the 17-32 tps that are already there and NA. That seems the simplest and most straightforward way to handle things.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

evan_s said:


> My guess is that the 103C will just renumber those and they will use the 17-32 tps that are already there and NA. That seems the simplest and most straightforward way to handle things.


I considered that simple solution evan_s, but the complication to me seemed that except for the H/HR23 series, there would be a problem with non-SWM installs of the H/HR20/21/22, R22 receivers. For how can either tuner alone of these receiver models see both the Ka-hi and lo bands at the same time to place all their signal levels on the same screen at once? 

Since the B-band converter will only allow a tuner to see one or the other Ka sub-band, but not both simultaneously as with the wideband satellite tuners of the H/HR23s.

This is why I suggested possibly two different screens...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think that it's probably too early to worry about minutiae like that. There will be a fix for the signal strength screens, don't worry.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think that it's probably too early to worry about minutiae like that. There will be a fix for the signal strength screens, don't worry.


Again, not at all worried Stuart;

But just a technical curiosity, from a techmogeek.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Every Slimline, and even the old Side-Car dishes (if they still work) will get D12 when it is launched. No new dish or LNB required.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Hardly shambles. I think we are seeing marketing at work. More and more Dishnet is hurting for business (not to mention cable but thats a different story) so they are running endless commercials which is what you do when your down. You put out whatever you can to get attention. They make it sound like they are cheaper but in fact with the current offers you really dont get much tv and then the price changes.

We have seen Directv grow extensively and now they are doing their planning for the next phase of growth. What your seeing is the other carriers catching up and bragging about it. As for the negativity. I find that relative. I can tell you on a daily basis all I hear are complaints about customer service at Dish and crappy programming (HD issues) with cable. Problem is that some people are not getting deals they want when they thought they deserved and are trying to be the louder voice in the crowd. If we started customer service threads for each carrier Directv's positives we out weight everyone else. I think its time to sit back, ignore all the crap commercials, enjoy tv, and be ready for all the new services and features that are on the way. If Directv was doing so why are they still growing...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

BattleZone said:


> ...for core programming. It is almost certain that it will be used to mirror the International channels, in preperation for an eventual transition off of Galaxy 3C, which they are leasing space on.


As the OP specifically referred to national HD programming, core programming is implied.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Yeah - there are folks here who wouldn't be pleased if DIRECTV was 100% free.


 i would  but seriously, i would tell those who are thinking of leaving to wait until D12 is up before making any decisions.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Lee L said:


> Unless DirecTV has made some further clarification, they have stated nothing about ESPNU-HD other than 1Q 2010.


You are correct; it was indeed Q1 and not month 1.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm just going to see where we are in 1Q 2010 after D12 is up there and more HD channels launched...then we'll see what THEN will be the new hangups from the naysayers...


You made a mistake similar to mine earlier in this thread. The official turn-up schedule of D12 is "first half 2010" as opposed to Q1 2010.


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

I read that article about Verizon. The WSJ simply made that thing up, there wasn't any merit to it. Think about it, why would Verizon (whom is touting Fios) want Directv?

On the other hand, I could see AT&T wanting them.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> You made a mistake similar to mine earlier in this thread. The official turn-up schedule of D12 is "first half 2010" as opposed to Q1 2010.


We'll see...I have seen no *evidence* that my estimate is inaccurate. With a 4Q launch, we can still have a 1Q live date.


----------



## Albie (Jan 26, 2007)

taz291819 said:


> I read that article about Verizon. The WSJ simply made that thing up, there wasn't any merit to it. Think about it, why would Verizon (whom is touting Fios) want Directv?
> 
> On the other hand, I could see AT&T wanting them.


Why would AT&T want DirecTV any more than Verizon?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

harsh said:


> You made a mistake similar to mine earlier in this thread. The official turn-up schedule of D12 is "first half 2010" as opposed to Q1 2010.


Most of us realize that launching sats into space is still not wholely routine, and things happen. The Sea Launch explosion in Jan 2007 set back launches for both DirecTV and Dish about 6 months. It's understandable that DirecTV is being very conservative when setting a date for their bird going live.

Having said that, short of any major problems, the new bird should be on station in early 2010.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> We'll see...I have seen no *evidence* that my estimate is inaccurate. With a 4Q launch, we can still have a 1Q live date.


Given the recent intervals between launches, the information about Eutelsat W7 and the anik calendar that suggests that ILS has two 2009 launches left after W7, it would appear that a December launch is possible but not a certainty.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

BattleZone said:


> It's understandable that DirecTV is being very conservative when setting a date for their bird going live.


Whether they are being overly conservative or not, first half 2010 is the _official_ time frame.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

And as before, when some folks knew that there was going to be a Sept. 09 launch, D12 still doesn't appear to be actually on the schedule.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

man_rob said:


> And as before, when some folks knew that there was going to be a Sept. 09 launch, D12 still doesn't appear to be actually on the schedule.


You were right. Feel better now that your internet ego was stroked?


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> You were right. Feel better now that your internet ego was stroked?


The thread isn't about me. Please try to stay on topic.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

DirecTV is doing awesome technically, I think. Customer service wise? Not so much. I think they're working on it, however. But I have to say, I'm strongly considering trying FiOS.


----------



## Horsefan (Jul 17, 2004)

Capmeister said:


> DirecTV is doing awesome technically, I think. Customer service wise? Not so much. I think they're working on it, however. But I have to say, I'm strongly considering trying FiOS.


2 things I have not liked that have been instituted over the years. Customer service agreements and leased equipment. Neither was in effect when I first joined up and I have resisted upgrading because of them.

One day I think I am going to put a good antenna on top of the house and be done with all of it.

Horsefan


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

man_rob said:


> The thread isn't about me. Please try to stay on topic.


I did not see an emoticon there, so I am not sure if you are kidding. If not, I have a kettle and a pot I need to reference in this space.


----------



## Prince Oz (Jan 15, 2009)

HoTat2 said:


> And lets not forget one other consideration while we clamor for more HD. If a former SD or altogether new channel addition is going to be in HD, please... oh please! NO STRETCH-O-VISION! Keep the original aspect ratio with only native HD programming, up-converted 16:9 (or greater AR), or up-converted 4:3 in a conventional pillar-box).
> 
> If a channel plans to do stretch-o-vision like TNT, TBS, A&E, etc. does on a number number of their programs, I'd rather DirecTV didn't bother at all with carrying them and keep it in SD if at all.


Agree 100%. There is nothing worse than stretching a program.:nono2:


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Horsefan said:


> 2 things I have not liked that have been instituted over the years. Customer service agreements and leased equipment. Neither was in effect when I first joined up and I have resisted upgrading because of them.


Yet those things have allowed millions of new customers to sign up for DirecTV and have access to expensive advanced receivers at greatly reduced up-front prices.

As someone who is leasing 3+ HD-DVRs if they'd have preferred to own them at 2006 HD-DVR prices ($999 each) instead of leasing them...

The fact is that the lease program is a better deal for the vast majority of subscribers AND for DirecTV. Yes, there are a small number who break even or even lose, but largely those are people who planned poorly for their 2 year agreement.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> Yet those things have allowed millions of new customers to sign up for DirecTV and have access to expensive advanced receivers at greatly reduced up-front prices.
> 
> As someone who is leasing 3+ HD-DVRs if they'd have preferred to own them at 2006 HD-DVR prices ($999 each) instead of leasing them...
> 
> The fact is that the lease program is a better deal for the vast majority of subscribers AND for DirecTV. Yes, there are a small number who break even or even lose, but largely those are people who planned poorly for their 2 year agreement.


Another consideration is that the HD DVRs tend to be significantly "upgraded" or changed about every 18-24 months....with new "models" released even more frequently - so owning one (and I do own 2 of them, plus lease 2) has limited value...they will simply become legacy units over maybe 3-4 years time. They will still be working fine...but may have limits on some of the newer capabilities. One example would be the earlier HR units...some of which do not support networking - which will be needed for a number of future capabilities and services.

Owning is OK, but not critical anymore - the equipment itself simply changes too often, and the option to upgrade in a leased environment has its value to a number of folks. For me personally, its fine either way, and I have both scenarios.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

My view: DirecTV is a leader.

Yep, most everything is relative, but I've analyzed this time-and-time again, and DirecTV is just the cool place to be.

At a moments notice, I could have DirecTV, Dish, FiOS, or Cable. 

Cable: Let's just say ... not so much a leader.  Cable has been forever behind. Their DVR has the user interface of 1985. Just plain bad.

Dish: I'd never consider it. DirecTV has every HD channel I need, both network and sports HD, so no reason to look at any other satellite provider.

FiOS: A very worthy competitor, but any competitor who still doesn't support more then a 160GB harddrive can't be much of a leader.

DirecTV just gets the job done, and in a very impressive manner.

Cool special events ... Golf, Tennis, Election Day Mix ... all nice stuff.

Every baseball game in HD, every football game in HD, some people may love this UEFA stuff in HD ... leadership baby.

I can put 2TB on every DVR ... they have a new deal with TiVO, so there will also be other options for everyone.

A new satellite is going up soon, and they preach about it in every presentation.

And DirecTV got over 100 HD channels first. They had a vision.

And in two seconds I can schedule any show on any DVR in the house from my Blackberry.

And soon will have MRV.

Just one thing after another.

All these articles and threads predicting the end of DirecTV civilization is all nonsense. 

And those that are unhappy should just leave, so the rest of us can enjoy being with a visionary.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Sixto said:


> My view: DirecTV is a leader.
> 
> Yep, most everything is relative, but I've analyzed this time-and-time again, and DirecTV is just the cool place to be.
> 
> ...


Amen, brother.

I'm not a fanboy of D*, but I am a conscientious consumer, and I did my homework. D* has the most bang for the buck and they are always planning for the future.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Sixto said:


> My view: DirecTV is a leader.
> 
> Cable: Let's just say ... not so much a leader.  Cable has been forever behind. Their DVR has the user interface of 1985. Just plain bad.
> 
> ...


Dish does not have many rsn in HD 24/7 and they have the room to have all the game only feeds live at one time.

Yes cable and FIOS use carp hardware and get this the new boxes with 250-320g hd still have the same guide and some config pages IN TEXT MODE yes text mode in 2009.

also what is up with the high rent prices $15-$20/m for that crap?

and $8-$10/m for HD only boxes?

the cable card idea is nice but the cable co seem to be not trying very hard to make it work and some fee you hard with them outlet + rent (on a $50-$100 card) + HD cable card fee.

also comcast sucks In my area pay the same as HD DVR pack to get a pack that only comes with a SD box and have to add the sports pack to get speed, the fox movie channle and few others.

They also put Syfy in higher level then all other comcast areas.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> Most of us realize that launching sats into space is still not wholely routine, and things happen. The Sea Launch explosion in Jan 2007 set back launches for both DirecTV and Dish about 6 months. It's understandable that DirecTV is being very conservative when setting a date for their bird going live.
> 
> Having said that, short of any major problems, the new bird should be on station in early 2010.


Soon enough everyone, and hopefully up and running in the time frame Battlezone is saying


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Sixto said:


> Cable: Let's just say ... not so much a leader.  Cable has been forever behind. Their DVR has the user interface of 1985. Just plain bad.
> 
> FiOS: A very worthy competitor, but any competitor who still doesn't support more then a 160GB harddrive can't be much of a leader.


The hurdle you mention with those two options is easily overcome with a TiVo.

The advantages both offer that DIRECTV doesn't are full entertainment coverage, i.e.- phone and Internet along with TV, all from the same company.

DIRECTV is fine as a standalone multichannel provider. That suited me fine 10 years ago. Now I want more. I've come to the conclusion that DIRECTV can't offer me that all on its own.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

bidger said:


> The hurdle you mention with those two options is easily overcome with a TiVo.
> 
> The advantages both offer that DIRECTV doesn't are full entertainment coverage, i.e.- phone and Internet along with TV, all from the same company.
> 
> DIRECTV is fine as a standalone multichannel provider. That suited me fine 10 years ago. Now I want more. I've come to the conclusion that DIRECTV can't offer me that all on its own.


Personally, my requirements are: 1) the "best" video provider, and 2) a platform they "fully" support.

FiOS has the "best" voice/data. Have 35Mbps/20Mbps with FiOS.

And DirecTV graded out higher for video. While I do have a Series3, and TiVo does work with FiOS and Cable, it's not a "fully" supported platform for either provider.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Sixto said:


> Personally, my requirements are: 1) the "best" video provider, and 2) a platform they "fully" support.
> 
> FiOS has the "best" voice/data. Have 35Mbps/20Mbps with FiOS.
> 
> *And DirecTV graded out higher for video. While I do have a Series3, and TiVo does work with FiOS and Cable, it's not a "fully" supported platform for either provider.*


That's what I was just about to ask the previous poster. Did the TIVO series 3 problem of bidirectional data communication support to allow access to advanced TV services (VOD, Interactive services, etc.) from a digital CATV provider or FiOS ever get resolved? I seem to recall that at least the first cable card versions did not and only allowed for one way downstream data communication, but not upstream. And if so do the latest Cable Card versions work with FiOS' advanced TV features.

I also recall some kind of adapter which could be attached to the TIVO S3 which would permit such two-way communication as well on digital cable, but does this device work with FiOS also?

Thanks, I know that I could probably google around for this info., but I'm just a bit lazy at the moment...:sure:


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

HoTat2 said:


> That's what I was just about to ask the previous poster. Did the TIVO series 3 problem of bidirectional data communication support to allow access to advanced TV services (VOD, Interactive services, etc.) from a digital CATV provider or FiOS ever get resolved? I seem to recall that at least the first cable card versions did not and only allowed for one way downstream data communication, but not upstream. And if so do the latest Cable Card versions work with FiOS' advanced TV features.
> 
> I also recall some kind of adapter which could be attached to the TIVO S3 which would permit such two-way communication as well on digital cable, but does this device work with FiOS also?
> 
> Thanks, I know that I could probably google around for this info., but I'm just a bit lazy at the moment...:sure:


Besides Cablecards, there's a new add-on called the Tuning Adapter. But I wouldn't categorize any of this as a "fully" supported environment.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Sixto said:


> Besides Cablecards, there's a new add-on called the Tuning Adapter. But I wouldn't categorize any of this as a "fully" supported environment.


Humm ... well anyway according to a knowledgeable poster on TCF, I found this rather recent post on the topic:

From a Les Daniels posted on 9/14/2009 at TCF:



> *... TiVo and CC at this time is one way, I know that two way is possible but it has not been implemented for TiVo as of now.
> 
> Because TiVo is one way system Cable PPV and Cable VOD is not possible with TiVo and CC, at this time you need the cable box from your cable co. Two places in the US are trying out true two way with some TV sets (Chicago is one place). I have not heard how it doing.*


Guess the TA was not exactly a successful solution given that is was not even mentioned in this thread ... :nono2:


----------



## nyelton (Sep 4, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> Guess the TA was not exactly a successful solution given that is was not even mentioned in this thread ... :nono2:


Tuning adapters enable cablecard devices to tune in to channels using SDV, which FIOS does not use at all.

For PPV and VOD, you're still out of luck without the cableco's DVR. However, a tivo can rent or purchase movies from amazon, and watch any instant selections from netflix.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HoTat2 said:


> Guess the TA was not exactly a successful solution given that is was not even mentioned in this thread ... :nono2:


Maybe that's because it has nothing to do with the thread topic?


----------



## 4120 woodrow ct (Oct 12, 2009)

My opinion on the state of DirecTV is a sad one. Yes they do have the best product. I love my DirecTV.... But they are about the most unethical company I have ever had the pleasure of doing business with.

They treat their employees and contractors like crap and it is starting to flow over on the customer also. Recently DirecTV let a lot of people go. They are restructuring so to say by trimming off the fat, they are firing people left and right in all departments. Reducing staff at local offices by well over half and putting appointment routing off on field supervisors who are already over worked with all the other new responsibilities put off on them to cover the staffing cuts... I could go on on this subject, but basically with all the cut backs I am seeing a lot of unhappy customers and appointments missed. Also most of the phone in numbers have been combined into one number givining you a 45 minute hold time to talk to a human.

But the truely sad thing is what they are doing to contractors. A few years ago most contractors paid their techs $150 for a single box 18" dish install. Every year they cut what they pay, but expect more. Contractors have to pay for their wire, connectors and fittings and a lot of other items that are provided to the customer free of charge. A single box install in my market now pays $70 for the install, $15 for each extra IRD after the first. I live in an advanced market so every install is a slimline 3 or 5 with 4 lines coming from the dish to ground block. So less pay, installs take twice as long, and more out of pocket cost.. After the last pay cut DirecTV sent out to most of its contractors a list of custom charges that should be charged for items not included in a standard professional installation. (they stated it was a way for the installers to make up for the pay cut) Then a few months later DirecTV decided to make yet another change to this, make the custom charges mandantory and demand 1/3 of the custom labor charges... leading to more customer service issues as customers are not informed that a pole mount is $75 if there is a line of sight from your roof.... or $50 to do a wall fish and put the outlet in the wall as compaired to freely drilling through your hardwood floors...

Then on top of cutting the contractors pay... DirecTV tries to find every way possible to get that money paid to the installers back.. Check this out, if a service call is generated for any reason, there is a back charge to the installer. It doesnt matter if its noon and pitch black out side because of a hurricane and the customer calls in and says he has searching for sat error on his screen or if the customers dog chewed the wires, or if the supposedly REFURBISHED DirecTV IRD fails and needs to be replaced, the customer hits the pole with his truck... it doesnt matter what the reason is. there is a back charge, even the closing code for a canceled service call generates a back charge. Then they have 2 levels of back charges, "Service in 7" and "Service in 90".. and you better believe that if a service call is generated within the first 7 days it gets a double charge because the first 7 days is also part of the first 90 days... anyway on adverage the back charge is @ $90... (Used to the back charges were fair, if it was tech caused back charged, customer causedor faulty DirecTV equipment wasnt)... On top of that they hit the installers with a back charge of $2 per IRD not hooked up to a phone line, it doesnt matter if the person does not have a land line, or if they have dsl and the phone line connection can not connect....
Basically I love the Product, but DirecTV is a Horrible company and they are making a lot of bad choices in my opinion.... I could go on for hours about this.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear that DirecTV is treating people like that. Is this national policy or regional? I guess it's time for the installers to unionize?



4120 woodrow ct said:


> My opinion on the state of DirecTV is a sad one. Yes they do have the best product. I love my DirecTV.... But they are about the most unethical company I have ever had the pleasure of doing business with.
> 
> They treat their employees and contractors like crap and it is starting to flow over on the customer also. Recently DirecTV let a lot of people go. They are restructuring so to say by trimming off the fat, they are firing people left and right in all departments. Reducing staff at local offices by well over half and putting appointment routing off on field supervisors who are already over worked with all the other new responsibilities put off on them to cover the staffing cuts... I could go on on this subject, but basically with all the cut backs I am seeing a lot of unhappy customers and appointments missed. Also most of the phone in numbers have been combined into one number givining you a 45 minute hold time to talk to a human.
> 
> ...


----------



## 4120 woodrow ct (Oct 12, 2009)

from what I am hearing it is everywhere for the most part. and the union idea isnt a bad one... except for the last time they tried to form one everybody who showed up was fired or lost their contracts shortly after....


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Sounds like a fulfillment company. In which case these policies are set by that company.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

So with this D12, what's the likelihood of getting local channels in Terre Haute, IN?


----------



## 4120 woodrow ct (Oct 12, 2009)

nope I am talking about DirecTV Home Services...


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

All the optimism about any new HD channels presupposes of course that the new satellite fires and orbits as planned.


----------



## maltmyer (Nov 22, 2008)

4120 woodrow ct said:


> Then on top of cutting the contractors pay... DirecTV tries to find every way possible to get that money paid to the installers back.. Check this out, if a service call is generated for any reason, there is a back charge to the installer. It doesnt matter if its noon and pitch black out side because of a hurricane and the customer calls in and says he has searching for sat error on his screen or if the customers dog chewed the wires, or if the supposedly REFURBISHED DirecTV IRD fails and needs to be replaced, the customer hits the pole with his truck... it doesnt matter what the reason is. there is a back charge, even the closing code for a canceled service call generates a back charge. Then they have 2 levels of back charges, "Service in 7" and "Service in 90".. and you better believe that if a service call is generated within the first 7 days it gets a double charge because the first 7 days is also part of the first 90 days... anyway on adverage the back charge is @ $90... (Used to the back charges were fair, if it was tech caused back charged, customer causedor faulty DirecTV equipment wasnt)... On top of that they hit the installers with a back charge of $2 per IRD not hooked up to a phone line, it doesnt matter if the person does not have a land line, or if they have dsl and the phone line connection can not connect....
> Basically I love the Product, but DirecTV is a Horrible company and they are making a lot of bad choices in my opinion.... I could go on for hours about this.


I had a tech out about a month ago for a realignment and he told me a very sad thing that was going on. A few weeks before, D* messed up the time signal being sent to AZ and all clocks were now showing an hour ahead. AZ does not have daylight savings time. After a day or two, changing the DST setting to "No" insteadof "Auto" fixed the problem.

The tech told me that they had been swamped with service calls to fix the problem, when it was something a CSR could walk someone through in a few seconds. The sad part, though, was that anyone that had their service installed over the previous few weeks were treated like a bad install and the installer had their pay cut, even the the screw-up was not the installer's fault, but rather DirecTV screwing up.


----------



## 4120 woodrow ct (Oct 12, 2009)

See its really a sad state... not so much for corporate greed, but for the face of direcTV, the people who go to the houses and do the work, the only real person a customer usually ever sees at direcTV. and they treat them like crap. see an installer should have never told you about how everybody was getting screwed, after all its not the customers business. but it is happening so often now that the installers are beat down, depressed and just not giving a crap as well as they should anymore.... I see a big crash with direcTVs operations before too long... nobody will want to work for them, the competitor doesnt do its people nearly that bad.... What is bad is some times when I sleep at night I have these dreams... and the dream is a direcTv commercial that was popular a short while back. Its the guys and gals from the Cable Corp adds with the blame storming.... But they are in blue and the sign in the background is a DTV logo and they are all grinning and carrying on about how to nickle and dime everybody to death... and laughing.....


----------



## 4120 woodrow ct (Oct 12, 2009)

just a quick note to techs... to help stop all the unfair charge backs we have starting putting stickers on the back side of every remote with a note to call us for service with the company number and a place for the tech to write his number to... hasnt stopped all, but has helped a good bit


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

In my opinion, DirecTV should cut the pay of their installers... Every time I get one out to my place, I always know 10 times more than they do. They still tell me stuff like they can't set me up with an SWM slimline because I need 110 and 119 for getting HD channels... They always seem to have an attitude.... And they never show up with the equipment I request, even though it's clearly printed on the work order. Plus, they never want to climb the ladder up to the roof of my town home because it's 3 stories and not two. The only installer I had that didn't have an unintelligible heavy Spanish accent - had an unintelligible Jamaican (maybe Creole) one. I don't know who all these posters are who go on and on about the great job installers do!


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

4120 woodrow ct said:


> just a quick note to techs... to help stop all the unfair charge backs we have starting putting stickers on the back side of every remote with a note to call us for service with the company number and a place for the tech to write his number to... hasnt stopped all, but has helped a good bit


It would be the 1st thing I tear off - can't stand stickers on my remotes. I even remove the fcc interference notice stuck on the remote.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

Give me a card... Don't put that junk on my remote! I tear that stuff off too... 3M adhesive remover works well!


----------



## 4120 woodrow ct (Oct 12, 2009)

say-what said:


> It would be the 1st thing I tear off - can't stand stickers on my remotes. I even remove the fcc interference notice stuck on the remote.


and a few do. then when they have an issue they call DirecTV and get a service call scheduled for a little over a week out. then when they are unhappy that it is going to be over a week they call the number left on the work order by the installer. then I check to see if a service call has been placed on the account and tell the customer how I wold love to help them and I am free at the moment, however I can not touch anything on your system anymore. there is already a service call, you should have called us first... oh well.

I hate the stickers too. but they help, after all DirecTVs policies prevent my company form offering any form of customer service after the customer calls DirecTV with an issue


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

ivoaraujo said:


> Can anyone tell me honestly, what is going on with Directv. Alot of negativity is going around about the company.
> I've been with Directv for a number of years, and I have had very little problems with their receivers or service.
> One thing that concerns me, though, is that Directv hasn't added any new national HD channels lately, in fact they subtracted one. Yet, cable and Dish continue to add HD channels.
> 
> ...


I haven;t heard any more complaining lately than I ever hear, and I've been around for a little while 

ANd the one HD station that was dropped... Comcast yanked it because they are trying their hand at extortion.. No big surprise Directv said latter....

And we will have more HD soon!!!!! Like next year! Lots more I think, and a few more goodies that will also make some people real happy!


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> ....ANd the one HD station that was dropped... Comcast yanked it because they are trying their hand at extortion.. No big surprise Directv said latter....
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nope, no extortion there. Comcast was not going to raise the price of Versus as long as DirecTV left the channel as is. DirecTV wants to move the channel to the sports pack. That's less viewers and less money to Comcast. If they would leave it alone, there would be no increase.


----------



## 4120 woodrow ct (Oct 12, 2009)

yea, im pissed they took my espn classic away......


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

4120 - that was apparently done at ESPN's request.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

4120 woodrow ct said:


> just a quick note to techs... to help stop all the unfair charge backs we have starting putting stickers on the back side of every remote with a note to call us for service with the company number and a place for the tech to write his number to... hasnt stopped all, but has helped a good bit


I think it's sad that you have to give your personal phone number out in order to reduce bogus back charges. That does nothing but open yourself up to people calling you several years down the road, expecting you to drop what you're doing so you can come fix their problem for free. Believe me, I know. I got fed up and left the business at the beginning of this year and still get calls at least once a week for something.


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

I heard a new D* ad on the radio today that is the equivalent of Dish's come to us for the best price. They are once again talking about being the HD leader with soon to be over 200 HD channels. Obviously they are talking about bumping things up when D12 goes live next year.


----------



## awblackmon (May 20, 2009)

I think the Slimline III is fine for you. It does not receive the 119 satellite but that satellite seems to be getting a lot of the international channels move onto it instead of more HD. It looks like DTV may be making this move to phase out the international dish which most techs hate installing. At least at my shop they hate it.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

wildbill129 said:


> Nope, no extortion there. Comcast was not going to raise the price of Versus as long as DirecTV left the channel as is. DirecTV wants to move the channel to the sports pack. That's less viewers and less money to Comcast. If they would leave it alone, there would be no increase.


But Versus went from a general channel to a sports-specific channel. If a channel significantly changes its content, would you not expect its package inclusion to change accordingly?

You argued that making it part of a sports pack made it less profitable for Comcast. Perhaps making it a sports channel made it less profitable for DirecTV unless it was in the sports pack. Hockey, love it or hate it, doesn't bring in tons of viewers. Since Versus relies very heavily on hockey programming now, it makes sense that it should be treated more like a sports channel. Very few sports channels have wide consistent appeal, meaning few would fit in a general package.

Comcast played chicken. Comcast probably misses the money more than DirecTV will miss the few viewers that will leave because of it. Comcast lost.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

What I love are the new commercials where Comcast touts how customer service driven they are! They have to be the worst company on the planet!

When I moved to the DC area, I looked up the Comcast number to set up my internet service. The only number given is 800-COMCAST. When you call it, it asks you to input the home telephone number where you would like to set up service. I don't have a home phone, just my cell phone that still has my California area code. I figured that if I didn't press anything, it would eventually take me to an operator... NOPE! It just hangs up on you.

So I called back... This time, I entered in my cell phone number. When the rep answered the call, I told him I wanted to set up internet service. He asked what address I wanted to set it up at. I told him the address here in the DC area. Come to find out, the 800-COMCAST system had transferred me to a local COMCAST branch in California, back where my cell phone number is based! He couldn't transfer me to the branch here near DC, nor did he have any number I could call directly.

It's unfathomable to me that COMCAST requires you enter in the home phone number of where you want service... ESPECIALLY WHEN THEY OFFER PHONE SERVICE! How do you call COMCAST to set up home phone service if you don't have a home phone number yet?!?!

So I don't want to hear ANYONE talking about how bad DirecTV is on here!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

jasonblair said:


> In my opinion, DirecTV should cut the pay of their installers... Every time I get one out to my place, I always know 10 times more than they do. They still tell me stuff like they can't set me up with an SWM slimline because I need 110 and 119 for getting HD channels... They always seem to have an attitude.... And they never show up with the equipment I request, even though it's clearly printed on the work order. Plus, they never want to climb the ladder up to the roof of my town home because it's 3 stories and not two. The only installer I had that didn't have an unintelligible heavy Spanish accent - had an unintelligible Jamaican (maybe Creole) one. I don't know who all these posters are who go on and on about the great job installers do!


You've obviously never dealt with hiring. Back when the pay was decent, and techs could make a good living, you generally didn't have these problems. But as they've cut pay, the experienced and knowledgable techs left the business for better-paying work. The replacements who will work for much less money are also much less qualified and experienced, and turn-over is very high, so few techs have experience, and it isn't cost-effective to give new ones extensive training only to see them quit after 2 weeks on the job.

Do you really think you'll get better techs with less pay? If your boss cut your pay at work by 30%, would he get better work from you?


----------



## HerntDawg (Oct 6, 2008)

gregjones said:


> But Versus went from a general channel to a sports-specific channel.


I do not care about Versus, but ya it was a general channel.

I want my espn classic back.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

jasonblair said:


> So I don't want to hear ANYONE talking about how bad DirecTV is on here!


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

You could have simply punched in a FAKE number that has an exchange local to your area. The actual number didn't matter only the location it represented. I've done that before with other services. Yea, it's dumb, but it would have saved you a LOT of aggravation. 



jasonblair said:


> It's unfathomable to me that COMCAST requires you enter in the home phone number of where you want service... ESPECIALLY WHEN THEY OFFER PHONE SERVICE! How do you call COMCAST to set up home phone service if you don't have a home phone number yet?!?!
> 
> So I don't want to hear ANYONE talking about how bad DirecTV is on here!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

The latest DirecTV perspective:http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/prod/ecfs/retrieve.cgi?native_or_pdf=pdf&id_document=7020141515​
Wasn't sure of best place to post this, but this thread seemed like a good place.


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

gregjones said:


> But Versus went from a general channel to a sports-specific channel. If a channel significantly changes its content, would you not expect its package inclusion to change accordingly?
> 
> You argued that making it part of a sports pack made it less profitable for Comcast. Perhaps making it a sports channel made it less profitable for DirecTV unless it was in the sports pack. Hockey, love it or hate it, doesn't bring in tons of viewers. Since Versus relies very heavily on hockey programming now, it makes sense that it should be treated more like a sports channel. Very few sports channels have wide consistent appeal, meaning few would fit in a general package.
> 
> Comcast played chicken. Comcast probably misses the money more than DirecTV will miss the few viewers that will leave because of it. Comcast lost.


Your right, which is where the problem lies. It's cheaper for DirecTV to put it in sports pack. Less customers means less money to Comcast. Leave it in the general channels and it costs DirecTV more, and Comcast get's more. Comcast wanted to leave it as it was in the upper tier packages which would have made no change in pricing for DirecTV.

I don't watch Hockey, but I love VS for the Tour De France, College Football, and the UFC. I will leave DirecTV for Dish over this one channel if the issue is not resolved by July of next year. I think DirecTV will lose more customers than they want to.


----------



## aa9vi (Sep 4, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Every time I look, I see bright and cool things coming. DIRECTV has masterfully planned strategy to roll out tons of HD without spending too much in any one quarter or fiscal year. Next calendar year will have another great jump in HD. I know cuz satelliteracer tells us so.
> 
> I see fun things in the future for the HD DVRs, in the programming, and in the creativity of DIRECTV's people.
> 
> ...


Tom, I respectfully disagree. D*'s strategy has been to roll out locals in DMAs with less than 150,000 people. I would think a higher priority should have been to roll out more national HD channels, and fix the HBO carriage issues with onDemand and channel choices then worry about those in the sticks. The other 18 million subscribers may appreciate the national HD additions more. Instead, we were promised more HD and I'm not seeing it. Was D11 just for rural areas to get LiL HD? I wouldn't call that a "masterful" plan. Seems like they were going after market share for rural areas and losing their edge as an HD leader to me.

If I had the option of getting FiOS, I would. D* needs to really look at what their competition offers for the "triple play" and how they can match or beat that. I don't see any "masterful" marketing or partnering to address that weakness either.

Don't get me started about the AM21 and the way it pulls channel data/ OTA assignments either... What a mess.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

aa9vi said:


> Tom, I respectfully disagree. D*'s strategy has been to roll out locals in DMAs with less than 150,000 people. I would think a higher priority should have been to roll out more national HD channels, and fix the HBO carriage issues with onDemand and channel choices then worry about those in the sticks. The other 18 million subscribers may appreciate the national HD additions more. Instead, we were promised more HD and I'm not seeing it. Was D11 just for rural areas to get LiL HD? I wouldn't call that a "masterful" plan. Seems like they were going after market share for rural areas and losing their edge as an HD leader to me.
> 
> If I had the option of getting FiOS, I would. D* needs to really look at what their competition offers for the "triple play" and how they can match or beat that. I don't see any "masterful" marketing or partnering to address that weakness either.
> 
> Don't get me started about the AM21 and the way it pulls channel data/ OTA assignments either... What a mess.


The issue with your response is you assume that DirecTV has the room for more national HD channels, which they don't. The local HD channels are delivered by spot beams that cover just that local area so adding locals has no impact on the ability to add or not add national HD channels.


----------



## aa9vi (Sep 4, 2007)

RAD said:


> The issue with your response is you assume that DirecTV has the room for more national HD channels, which they don't. The local HD channels are delivered by spot beams that cover just that local area so adding locals has no impact on the ability to add or not add national HD channels.


Fair enough, but D* did not prioritize launching a bird for more national HD over one with spot beams for HD LiL. That's my point. D* is slipping behind Dish on a bunch national HD channels. I never thought I'd say that either.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

aa9vi said:


> Fair enough, but D* did not prioritize launching a bird for more national HD over one with spot beams for HD LiL. That's my point. D* is slipping behind Dish on a bunch national HD channels. I never thought I'd say that either.


It takes a few years to get authorization to build a satellite from the FCC, then actually build it and get it launched. Back when DirecTV contracted for D10, D11 and D12 satellites they were advertising that they'd have the capacity for 150 national HD channels and folks were saying big deal, there isn't even plans for 150 national HD channels. Guess they misguaged how quickly HD channels have come online and they are tasking D12 which hopefully launches in December this year, for adding more capacity vs. the original role as an onground spare for D10/D11. Give it a few months after launch and you'll probably see the Dish folks asking when they'll have as many HD channels as DirecTV has.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

RAD said:


> Give it a few months after launch and you'll probably see the Dish folks asking when they'll have as many HD channels as DirecTV has.


We can hope.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

RAD said:


> It takes a few years to get authorization to build a satellite from the FCC, then actually build it and get it launched. Back when DirecTV contracted for D10, D11 and D12 satellites they were advertising that they'd have the capacity for 150 national HD channels and folks were saying big deal, there isn't even plans for 150 national HD channels. Guess they misguaged how quickly HD channels have come online and they are tasking D12 which hopefully launches in December this year, for adding more capacity vs. the original role as an onground spare for D10/D11. Give it a few months after launch and you'll probably see the Dish folks asking when they'll have as many HD channels as DirecTV has.


If I was a betting man I would put my money on this.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

My issue with DirecTV is SD programming as Starz Family and Starz Comedy are not in my SD Starz Movie package and I will not pay $10.(HD Access Fee) to receive these channels,but I am on the edge(family pressure) and almost ready to switch to Dish to receive not only these channels but The Hallmark Movie Channel also.It's a sad day as it seems DirecTV not only cannot ad HD channels ,but SD channels as well.:ramblinon


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> My issue with DirecTV is SD programming as Starz Family and Starz Comedy are not in my SD Starz Movie package and I will not pay $10.(HD Access Fee) to receive these channels,but I am on the edge(family pressure) and almost ready to switch to Dish to receive not only these channels but The Hallmark Movie Channel also.It's a sad day as it seems DirecTV not only cannot ad HD channels ,but SD channels as well.:ramblinon


I don't expect any new SD channels at this point. Maybe one or two over time, mostly to replace ones that go off the air.

Therefore, if you really can't do HD (egad, I can't imagine that after having an HDTV for 8 years now), then perhaps your best bet is an SD company, like Dish... 

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

aa9vi said:


> Tom, I respectfully disagree. D*'s strategy has been to roll out locals in DMAs with less than 150,000 people. I would think a higher priority should have been to roll out more national HD channels.


Easy to say when you don't live in a small DMA! Activate Terre Haute, IN and Amarillo, TX!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

jasonblair said:


> Easy to say when you don't live in a small DMA! Activate Terre Haute, IN and Amarillo, TX!


I used to live in Terre Haute... Would have really liked both locals and significantly viewed neighbor market--Indy.

Then again, Big Ass Antenna worked most of the time too. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> I don't expect any new SD channels at this point. Maybe one or two over time, mostly to replace ones that go off the air.
> 
> Therefore, if you really can't do HD (egad, I can't imagine that after having an HDTV for 8 years now), then perhaps your best bet is an SD company, like Dish...
> 
> ...


You were right I am the Dish 625 is just awesome.Thanks Tom and Good Luck to you too!.

P.S. When your on a fixed income like myself that $10. can buy me more SD programming.:grin:


----------



## primetime (Mar 23, 2007)

The only thing missing for me is MRV at this point. I can honestly say there isn't one HD channel that I would watch that isn't carried right now so all the arguments about getting the basket weaving channel in HD just don't matter to me. 

I understand there are people who like Hallmark or SoapNet or what have you, but the reason they aren't in HD yet is because they just aren't that popular in the grand scheme of things and a line had to be drawn somewhere. If someone wants to switch providers to get the Hallmark channel in HD then good for them if that channel is the driving force in their decision. I stay with DirecTV because they meet my requirments moreso than Charter or Dish. I don't even know if fios is available in my neighborhood but as is it is now I wouldn't switch because I like the DVR's I have, the expanded hard drives, and the service. 

There is a reason DirecTv has grown subsribers like they have over the past few years and it is because they satisfy the needs for a large number of people. Sure there are some channels people want but no matter how important VS is to you it still only ranked 61/70 for national ratings. There just isn't some army of people who care enough about this channel to make a dent in DirecTV and that is why they called Comcast's bluff. 

I think this idea that everyone wants to have every possible channel or they will leave in a huff is getting old. I also think if a la carte programming is ever available some people are going to be very disappointed when their niche channel is either gone because not enough people will pay to get it or the cost will be very high for some channels because there just isnt' enough interest to support the channel at current subscriber rates of .30 or .40 for some channels.

I had HBO and Starz for a few years and dropped them for Netflix. I didn't even know ESPU was availabe until a month after they turned it on (found out about it here actually) and I watch college football and basketball all the time. I haven't watched a single thing on ESPNU yet - - all the big interesting games are on ESPN, ESPN2, CBS, ABC, even the Big 10 network as better games than ESPNU usually puts on.

With the advent of DVR's I pretty much only watch the shows I am interested in and rarely channel surf or watch live TV other than sports. If I went through my recordings right now I would probably only find shows from 

CBS, ABC, NBC, FOX, ESPN, ESPN2, HGTV, FOOD, USA, SyFy, FX, TBS, Comedy Central, HIST, HIST INTL, DISC, DISC Theatre, TLC, Science, Nat Geo, MLB Network, NFL Network.

some live sports on Big10, my regional FSN, and ESPNnews

I watch CNN, MSNBC, CNBC, FoxNews, Bloomberg, in the mornings before work and in the evenings while making dinner.

Out of all those channels I think MSNBC and Hist Int'l are the only non HD ones and with all the other news channels I don't really care about MSNBC and most of the Hist Int'l shows are re runs of shows I saw in HD on History Channel. Bloomberg is just something I flip through while on commercials on the other news channels. 

So by my count I watch about 30 of the channels I receive and if al la carte were instituted this is probably all I would subscribe to. If my wife and I had kids maybe add Disney and the Cartoon channels. I think this is what will end up surprising people when the day comes that people can really begin eliminating channels they don't watch or care enough about to pay extra for. So by all means pick the provider that brings you the channels you care about but don't be surprised that some channels aren't offered or at the top of the list for upgrades.


----------

